
10,000 Hours with Claude Shannon: 12 Unforgettable Lessons from a Digital Genius - hvass
https://medium.com/the-mission/10-000-hours-with-claude-shannon-12-lessons-on-life-and-learning-from-a-genius-e8b9297bee8f
======
michaelangerman
followup nice.

